# what you guys think



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*looks good, but the center may be a little to deep. may be VERY close to the ground*


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looks good homie.I am telling you bro soon you will have a shop


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:08 PM~9179173
> *looks good, but the center may be a little to deep. may be VERY close to the ground
> *


i went off same car on 13's pumpkin to the ground this car will have 14's


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

did you get a plasma? thats a clean cut


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 08:09 PM~9179179
> *looks good homie.I am telling you bro soon you will have a shop
> *


not with property taxes that just skyrocketed!!! :angry:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9179188
> *i went off same car on 13's pumpkin to the ground this car will have 14's
> *



*cool, looks good then.

the only reason I said anything is because we do them a bit shallower, for clearence reasons. *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 10:12 PM~9179198
> *not with property taxes that just skyrocketed!!! :angry:
> *


yea man mine went up another 3k :angry:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9179193
> *did you get a plasma? thats a clean cut
> *



*these make em easy to do also :biggrin: 








*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 08:10 PM~9179193
> *did you get a plasma? thats a clean cut
> *


yea my brother purchased one a while ago.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 09:06 PM~9179155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look's good Alex. Is it double thick in the middle?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:13 PM~9179213
> *these make em easy to do also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that a cnc machine?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 08:15 PM~9179227
> *is that a cnc machine?
> *



*yeah, our new one. *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 7 2007, 08:14 PM~9179223
> *Look's good Alex.  Is it double thick in the middle?
> *


yup double thick in the middle the power balls were something new i tried.. its the stock mount but reinfored with a 3/16 base and backplate


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:17 PM~9179241
> *yeah, our new one.
> *


thats cool one of those wont fit in my garage...lolol too many cars not enuff room


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 08:19 PM~9179260
> *thats cool one of those wont fit in my garage...lolol too many cars not enuff room
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:13 PM~9179213
> *these make em easy to do also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hell yea thats bad ass right there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 10:13 PM~9179214
> *yea my brother purchased one a while ago.
> *


  are you going this sat?to the hooka


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:17 PM~9179241
> *yeah, our new one.
> *


what does a used one go for? damn you can cut out a whole sheet on that.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 08:23 PM~9179302
> * are you going this sat?to the hooka
> *


yes sur ill be there  the rest of the car is almost completed. i also reinforced the rear section of the car with 1/4 inch 3 sides. its a lot of work whe the car is still on the frame


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 10:26 PM~9179332
> *yes sur ill be there    the rest of the car is almost completed. i also reinforced the rear section of the car with 1/4 inch 3 sides. its a lot of work whe the car is still on the frame
> *


yea I hear you homie.cool bro I will see you guys on the weekend.is this betos or JG's :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 7 2007, 08:34 PM~9179402
> *yea I hear you homie.cool bro I will see you guys on the weekend.is this betos or JG's :biggrin:
> *


this is for david


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 10:36 PM~9179424
> *this is for david
> *


oh thats right.damn homie your quick :biggrin: hell yea bro that will be done in no time.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:13 PM~9179213
> *these make em easy to do also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I got one :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 8 2007, 12:02 PM~9183552
> *I got one  :biggrin:
> *


Oh that's a CNC router. I thought it was a CNC Plasma. Either way we got both :biggrin: 

Next year CNC LASER! that's really the best way to go.

Either way, nice machine!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 8 2007, 12:06 PM~9183595
> *Oh that's a CNC router. I thought it was a CNC Plasma. Either way we got both  :biggrin:
> 
> Next year CNC LASER! that's really the best way to go.
> ...


x2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 10:06 PM~9179155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i feel sorry for any turtles laying in the road! :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 8 2007, 12:37 PM~9183832
> *i feel sorry for any turtles laying in the road! :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD!
> *


maybe they'll be really really small turtles :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 8 2007, 12:37 PM~9183832
> *i feel sorry for any turtles laying in the road! :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD!
> *


i put the rims on it today and it cleard just fine its about 3 inches off the ground


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@Nov 11 2007, 09:06 PM~9206736
> *Looks good homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, im trying my best ill have more pics later of the progress.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Nov 8 2007, 10:20 PM~9187489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
keep us posted


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

looks real good homie keep up the good work


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@Nov 11 2007, 09:06 PM~9206736
> *Looks good homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 08:06 PM~9179155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man we just cut 1 looks the same but we had 2 use a torch  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

rack is done !!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

not done yet though, i went back under and ground down the visible welds and molded it... its not perfect but exeptional for my first time!!! let me know what you guys think.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

one more!!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

did you weld the top bead of the plate while it was on the vehicle? 

looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: nice job on the car, wants u get done with urs, u can came here and do mine like that. how mant batterys are u runin in ur car 8 or more. also what did u do to ur powerballs. weld the pballs to it first and then shape metal to the plate :ugh:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Nov 20 2007, 06:46 AM~9265164
> *did you weld the top bead of the plate while it was on the vehicle?
> 
> looks good!  :thumbsup:
> *


yep! its hard getting good welds when the car is on the frame.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Nov 20 2007, 07:08 AM~9265229
> *:biggrin:  nice job on the car, wants u get done with urs, u can came here and do mine like that. how mant batterys are u runin in ur car 8 or more. also what did u do to ur powerballs. weld the pballs to it first and then shape metal to the plate  :ugh:
> *


this is not my car its a friend of mines. its going to have 8 batterys two pumps just a basic setup just for cruising driving and laying.. i welded the metal and molded it on the differential, then i welded the powerballs


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 20 2007, 10:44 AM~9266339
> *yep! its hard getting good welds when the car is on the frame.
> *



may want to plug weld a few times in the center of the plate next time. might be overkill, i dont know. i give you credit for the welds you laid dwn on the top...looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Nov 20 2007, 12:56 PM~9267234
> *may want to plug weld a few times in the center of the plate next time.  might be overkill, i dont know.  i give you credit for the welds you laid dwn on the top...looks good!!  :thumbsup:
> *


it woudl be too much for this car this is going to ba a cruiser. the 1/4 incha wrap in the back is even too much for this car, but that was the only thing i could get ahold of. thanks for the props still plenty to do im working on a center council also more pics coming soon


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 20 2007, 01:17 AM~9264711
> *rack is done !!!
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of car is that? Looks good to, by the way. :thumbsup: You need to upgrade the pumps though :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 21 2007, 09:31 AM~9273503
> *What kind of car is that? Looks good to, by the way. :thumbsup: You need to upgrade the pumps though :biggrin:
> *


its a 79 boneville... thanks.... we will make shure to call cce when we upgrade.... :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 21 2007, 11:06 AM~9274240
> *its a 79 boneville... thanks.... we will make shure to call cce when we upgrade.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

the car is finally gone.........


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin: that does look nice keep up the good work


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you fuckers look cold :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 9 2007, 07:11 PM~9412622
> *:biggrin: that does look nice keep up the good work
> *


thank you!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 9 2007, 08:07 PM~9413114
> *you fuckers look cold :biggrin:
> *


very cold !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 8 2007, 02:51 PM~9404440
> *the car is finally gone.........
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH IT WAS COLD..... Car is at the body shop, Will be ready for next season...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 13 2007, 08:59 PM~9449341
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS COLD..... Car is at the body shop, Will be ready for next season...
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 13 2007, 09:59 PM~9449341
> *HELL YEAH IT WAS COLD..... Car is at the body shop, Will be ready for next season...
> *


 :thumbsup: Allways liked the late 70's Bonnieville's.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 13 2007, 11:14 PM~9449455
> *nice!!!!
> *


 you did a good job on this one.... wait to people see what else we got coming out next year..... :rofl: :rofl: :werd:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 13 2007, 09:17 PM~9449477
> *:thumbsup: Allways liked the late 70's Bonnieville's.
> *


   cutty build coming soon!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

you should post some pics of the Cutty bro, as is.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

here is a new car im working on  :biggrin: 
1984 cutlass supreme brougham with a euro front end basic install 2 pump 6 batts for curising the streets...
























the intirior needs a little shanmpooing








engine came out its getting a 350 rocket with a 350 trans :0 being built up by GARCIAJ1000 








rear end coming off for plating


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

ill have more pics as i go along hope to have this one done within the next week.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

nice project homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 08:08 PM~9179173
> *looks good, but the center may be a little to deep. may be VERY close to the ground
> *


 :thumbsup: NOT IF HES RUNNING 22'S,,LOL


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Jan 4 2008, 03:36 PM~9607722
> *:thumbsup: NOT IF HES RUNNING 22'S,,LOL
> *


that car was fine didnt need any cutting, he is running 14's on it...


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

I WAS JUST PLAYING LOOKS GOOD


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

cars looking good all taken apart, hope its a little warmer so i can paint the block and get it done.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

btw that reinforcement on that rearaxl.. Is fuckin-n redicoulus!


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Good work


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Jan 5 2008, 05:03 AM~9612602
> *Good work
> *


thank man... tryin to do some clean work here....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Jan 5 2008, 03:03 AM~9612602
> *Good work
> *


im trying to do more quality than quantity.   thanks for the props


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 7 2008, 02:01 PM~9630977
> *im trying to do more quality than quantity.      thanks for the props
> *


lookn good alex :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Jan 7 2008, 06:06 PM~9633284
> *lookn  good  alex  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks !!! when you going to juice that linc?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 7 2008, 09:18 PM~9634537
> *thanks !!! when you going to juice that linc?
> *


next month


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

loving it homie.I misspelled aword hence the edit


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

It's always good to see a new addition to the family :thumbsup:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 8 2008, 06:21 PM~9642461
> *loving it homie.I misspelled aword hence the edit
> *


its all good we are not perfect.... this car might be more than taken on for.... more things added on this also... but you know how we do!!!!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Jan 8 2008, 08:24 PM~9643684
> *It's always good to see a new addition to the family :thumbsup:
> *


yeup we bringing out clean street cars


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jan 8 2008, 09:38 PM~9644533
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 8 2008, 11:38 PM~9644535
> *its all good we are not perfect.... this car might be more than taken on for.... more things added on this also... but you know how we do!!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 8 2008, 09:44 PM~9644604
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

plated the diff today, what you guys think ????


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

wow looking good.... l :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 9 2008, 08:07 PM~9652472
> *plated the diff today, what you guys think ????
> 
> 
> ...


looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 4 2008, 04:12 PM~9607536
> *here is a new car im working on    :biggrin:
> 1984 cutlass supreme brougham with a euro front end basic install 2 pump 6 batts for curising the streets...
> 
> ...


HEY GOLD CUTT 84 I NOTICED YOU GUYS WERE SWAPING MOTORS OUT WHAT DID HAVE IN IT BEFORE YOU GUYS INSTALL THE 350


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 9 2008, 10:05 PM~9654498
> *HEY GOLD CUTT 84 I NOTICED YOU GUYS WERE SWAPING MOTORS OUT WHAT DID HAVE IN IT BEFORE YOU GUYS INSTALL THE 350
> *


the car had a 305 olds, we are going to put a 350 rocket. we have'nt installed it yet.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 9 2008, 11:50 PM~9654926
> *the car had a 305 olds, we are going to put a 350 rocket. we have'nt installed it yet.
> *


  you think it would be hard to swap out an 0g v6 and put in a v8 in a g-body


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 10 2008, 01:53 PM~9659503
> * you think it would be hard to swap out an 0g v6 and put in a v8 in a g-body
> *


shouldnt be a problem to do that, i have done plenty of times


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

installed the power balls on the differential, and pulled the suspensions for sanblasting. going to get chrome treatment after i reinforce them... still need to smooth the welds on the diff.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

nice job on the cutlass. are u goin to reforce the front by the motor and how would i do that if i leave the motor mount in. sorry my first time doin this.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jan 15 2008, 09:48 AM~9699972
> *nice job on the cutlass. are u goin to reforce the front by the motor and how would i do that if i leave the motor mount in. sorry my first time doin this.
> *


make the template to go around the mounts. there is a topic on where they show a frame that had that done. i dont remember the name of the topice though.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

what up g money1000!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

ohh yeah front control arms are almost done getting blasted by the end of this week hopfully have em back to you... chrome for engine should be here by the end of this week or beging of next week...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking great homies keep up the great work :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 16 2008, 11:49 PM~9716233
> *looking great homies keep up the great work :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, you know we got to do this right!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 16 2008, 10:38 PM~9715541
> *ohh yeah front control arms are almost done getting blasted by the end of this week hopfully have em back to you... chrome for engine should be here by the end of this week or beging of next week...
> *


good to hear, i need to get started on those so we can get them off to chrome.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Jan 17 2008, 02:31 AM~9716518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's doing your chrome?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 17 2008, 12:36 AM~9716539
> *oh hell yea homie.
> who's doing your chrome?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: yet !!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 17 2008, 09:41 AM~9717510
> *:thumbsup:
> LOOKIN GOOD
> *


your next in line que no..... lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 10 2008, 12:50 AM~9654926
> *the car had a 305 olds, we are going to put a 350 rocket. we have'nt installed it yet.
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 18 2008, 12:08 AM~9724251
> *your next in line que no..... lol  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: 

SHHH.... :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 17 2008, 08:41 AM~9717510
> *:thumbsup:
> LOOKIN GOOD
> *


X 100


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Looks Good Homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

thanks homies...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

up up and away


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> *Los Neighbors Posted Jan 17 2008, 07:41 AM
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD*


thanks neighbor, i have more things to do but if you want me to do it just let me know  



> *Mannie Fre$h Posted Jan 19 2008, 07:30 AM
> Looks Good Homie*


thanks, i try my best :biggrin: :biggrin: 
as soon as i get the nerv to go work out in this freezing weather ill have more update pics on the new differential....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 23 2008, 11:36 AM~9762844
> *thanks neighbor, i have more things to do but if you want me to do it just let me know
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 23 2008, 10:36 AM~9762844
> *thanks neighbor, i have more things to do but if you want me to do it just let me know
> *


  
:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

this is nothing perfect but i try my best.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 24 2008, 08:33 PM~9775844
> *this is nothing perfect but i try my best.
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

nice work, but ( no hate) why does everyone stop at the trailing arm mounts, the only reason they are where they are is because of the 4 link design, no structural signifigance, which to me would mean its a waste of time to do it and not fill the gap between the t/a mount and brake plate. I mean why are rear end housing reinforced the way they are anyway? (serious question if anyon wants to tackle it)


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

went off to paint yesterday so ill have pics soon on that progress.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 4 2008, 02:08 AM~9859600
> *went off to paint yesterday so ill have pics soon on that progress.
> *


  so you guys found a painter?A&R is suposed to be a good plater.did you guys talk to Bob for the plating?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2008, 10:21 AM~9869232
> * so you guys found a painter?A&R is suposed to be a good plater.did you guys talk to Bob for the plating?
> *


yea jimmy found a place, as for chrome we dont know yet


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

shit is done getting plasted its off to chrome this week.... painter started sanding down car already... looking good, it might just make that march dead line


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 5 2008, 12:31 PM~9869984
> *shit is done getting plasted its off to chrome this week.... painter started sanding down car already... looking good, it might just make that march dead line
> *


nice to hear homie!!!! now we got to work on getting on getting parts off to chrome


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 5 2008, 11:20 PM~9873965
> *nice to hear homie!!!! now we got to work on getting on getting parts off to chrome
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 5 2008, 02:31 PM~9869984
> *shit is done getting plasted its off to chrome this week.... painter started sanding down car already... looking good, it might just make that march dead line
> *


 :biggrin: can't wait to see it


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2008, 05:53 PM~9917911
> *:biggrin:  can't wait to see it
> *


yeah took the shit to calco plating.. I hope it comes out good.....


----------



## 20siccstunna (Feb 8, 2008)

nice welds !


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 24 2008, 09:56 PM~9776662
> *nice work, but ( no hate) why does everyone stop at the trailing arm mounts, the only reason they are where they are is because of the 4 link design, no structural signifigance, which to me would mean its a waste of time to do it and not fill the gap between the t/a mount and brake plate.  I mean why are rear end housing reinforced the way they are anyway? (serious question if anyon wants to tackle it)
> *


I dont see any reason to go any further than that unless for cosmetic reasons. Theres no need to make it strong there when you got the plate, tube, pipe etc. a couple of inches away from the wheel so there isnt much leverage if any at all. It needs to be strong in the center were the tubes meet the pumpkin. This is where rearends fail under extreme wieght. If you ever watched a car hop and looked at the rearend you would notice it arch downward where the center of it takes most of the bend. I also know this cuz it happened to my rearend. Plus it wouldnt really be rienforcing anything anyway just adding weight.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 08:06 PM~9179155
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good but mke sure you dont get a flat tire in the back :0


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 12 2008, 11:32 PM~9929093
> *looks good but mke sure you dont get a flat tire in the back :0
> *


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

Look good heres one we done


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

WOW :wow: can i be your friend!!!!!!!!

Good work brother!!!!!!


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD ALEX DO YOUR THANG DOGG.....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 17 2008, 08:17 PM~9966445
> *WOW  :wow:  can i be your friend!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good work brother!!!!!!
> *



ummmmm! yea you can lolol.. u should see these arms im doing there taking time there going to come out looking tight.   



> *LOOKING GOOD ALEX DO YOUR THANG DOGG.....   *


thanks allen keep a eye of for this last one its gonna be prutty!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

got one lower done today, fuck this shit is not easy!!!!
















































this is my first set i have ever done


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 18 2008, 06:18 PM~9973207
> *got one lower done today, fuck this shit is not easy!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAAM ALEX THAT LOOKS GOOD..


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Feb 18 2008, 11:01 PM~9975551
> *DAAM ALEX THAT LOOKS GOOD..
> *


x2 
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 18 2008, 07:18 PM~9973207
> *got one lower done today, fuck this shit is not easy!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

alright here is one of the uppers completed today. also my first i have done.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

cant wait to get these back from chrome


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking good.to the top


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

hows the work commin its been a while since iv seen this topic.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2007, 10:13 PM~9179213
> *these make em easy to do also :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


those are nice as hell. we have a local fab shop that has one and cuts all our panels


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Feb 26 2008, 09:24 AM~10033241
> *hows the work commin its been a while since iv seen this topic.
> *


coming along slow, the car is at the paint shop and suspension and other things are off to chrome. when the car comes back the hydraulics will go in and the motor will be the final touch. this will be one sweet ride when its done!!!!! many more pics to come...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 25 2008, 09:31 PM~10030211
> *looking good.to the top
> *


thanks nim!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Feb 27 2008, 12:01 AM~10039089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Motta is going all out.and your throwing down with the fab.can't wait to see the trunk when its done.are you going all out in the trunk also?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

it looks like its going to be a killer ride


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! :wow: :0 Excellent job. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2008, 07:48 AM~10041151
> *Motta is going all out.and your throwing down with the fab.can't wait to see the trunk when its done.are you going all out in the trunk also?
> *


im going to put a ferris wheel of pumps in there..lolol just kidding . im gonna do clean nothing fancy set up.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 27 2008, 08:15 AM~10041247
> *:0
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 27 2008, 02:45 PM~10043433
> *HOLY SHIT!  :wow:  :0 Excellent job. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 27 2008, 05:39 PM~10043813
> *im going to put a ferris wheel of pumps in there..lolol just kidding . im gonna do clean nothing fancy set up.
> *


 :biggrin: try some hard line.it shouldn't be to dificult.just get the formula.like bending electrical conduit


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2008, 04:50 PM~10044333
> *:biggrin: try some hard line.it shouldn't be to dificult.just get the formula.like bending electrical conduit
> *


im not ready for that yet homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10044955
> *im not ready for that yet homie
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 28 2008, 10:33 PM~10054398
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro be safe on your trip.did you get my email.I had the stomach flue :angry: but when you get back hit me up bro so we can do something just make sure the material is there carnal.us garcias don't give up :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 27 2008, 08:11 PM~10044955
> *im not ready for that yet homie
> *


orale carnal.just a thought.I have been messing with the truck and I got the front to work now the noids for the rear are clicking so I have to trouble shoot them. I think its bad batts but we will see.I am going to switch the rear bank for the front bank and see if it works if it does then its the batts if it don't then the motor or the gear is fucked.any suggestions?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2008, 10:41 PM~10054464
> *hey bro be safe on your trip.did you get my email.I had the stomach flue :angry: but when you get back hit me up bro so we can do something just make sure the material is there carnal.us garcias don't give up :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro.... :biggrin: well this weekend the floors should be done and hopefully paint... maybe in the next few weeks you can help me out with some projects i have to take care of there


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2008, 08:43 PM~10054495
> *orale carnal.just a thought.I have been messing with the truck and I got the front to work now the noids for the rear are clicking so I have to trouble shoot them. I think its bad batts but we will see.I am going to switch the rear bank for the front bank and see if it works if it does then its the batts if it don't then the motor or the gear is fucked.any suggestions?
> *


do the battery thing then if they still click its the solenoids wouldnt be a motor or gear if it clicks. sorry for the late reply but i havent been looking at this topic for a while since i havent posted any updates.. 

car is in the paint shop and suspension is off to chrome so should be a beuty when we get it back.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 17 2008, 02:51 PM~10188623
> *do the battery thing then if they still click its the solenoids wouldnt be a motor or gear if it clicks. sorry for the late reply but i havent been looking at this topic for a while since i havent posted any updates..
> 
> car is in the paint shop and suspension is off to chrome so should be a beuty when we get it back.
> *


  yea I charged each batt sepreatly and they all got charged up nice so it was low batts so I guess my multi charger is getting weak or something.but thanks.I can't wait to see the ride bro.how did davids ride come out?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 18 2008, 09:39 PM~10202307
> *  yea I charged each batt sepreatly and they all got charged up nice so it was low batts so I guess my multi charger is getting weak or something.but thanks.I can't wait to see the ride bro.how did davids ride come out?
> *


not done yet its still in the paint shop.. but the hydrose came out alright.


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 19 2008, 12:28 AM~10202738
> *not done yet its still in the paint shop.. but the hydrose came out alright.
> *


got pics of the finished set up?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 19 2008, 01:18 AM~9973207
> *got one lower done today, fuck this shit is not easy!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why it costs so much. :biggrin: damn alex this is my first time in here,your work is looking good.Move to K C and you got a job with us anyday. :biggrin: Yo bro holla at me,did you guys talk about the dallas show yet.It would be coo if some f you could make it it's really a good show.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2008, 10:11 AM~10205331
> *Thats why it costs so much. :biggrin: damn alex this is my first time in here,your work is looking good.Move to K C and you got a job with us anyday. :biggrin: Yo bro holla at me,did you guys talk about the dallas show yet.It would be coo if some f you could make it it's really a good show.
> *


thanks favian, ill hit you up later today about that...


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

sooonnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

some of the chrome is back we will start postin pics up later


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

my camera broke homie so you going to have to get the pics


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

have gottem a lot of chrome in lately but i do not have a camera to show you guys the progress on the work sorry!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 4 2008, 05:12 PM~9607536
> *here is a new car im working on    :biggrin:
> 1984 cutlass supreme brougham with a euro front end basic install 2 pump 6 batts for curising the streets...
> 
> ...


THE BEFORE


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking good homie.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

good looking work.



why are the windows in that vert busted out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jun 27 2008, 04:48 PM~10965548
> *good looking work.
> why are the windows in that vert busted out
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

who does your plating? looks good


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt for some nice work.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

this is currently taken apart again, getting ready for a frame wrap and some more goodies... ill have a build topic after im done...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

here is the frame


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

here is when i was mocking it up


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

wow this topic is still alive :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2009, 11:15 AM~15591062
> *here is the frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 4 2008, 06:03 PM~11779132
> *who does your plating? looks good
> *


couple places.  thanks!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15609385
> *wow this topic is still alive :thumbsup:
> *


LOL.. This topic is still alive??????? Mas Puuuuuuuu... HAHA! :cheesy: 

Do your thang chicken wang.. ! Backyard Customs still doin' work.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 9 2009, 11:41 PM~15616660
> *LOL.. This topic is still alive???????  Mas Puuuuuuuu... HAHA! :cheesy:
> 
> Do your thang chicken wang.. ! Backyard Customs still doin' work.
> *


still alive!!! thanks homie we got to do something else soon too


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 10 2009, 02:31 PM~15621425
> *still alive!!! thanks homie we got to do something else soon too
> *


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

*Will the car be out by summer 2010??? * :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Nov 10 2009, 01:57 PM~15622394
> *Will the car be out by summer 2010???  :biggrin:
> *


well its all up to barrack obama to get my ass back to work!!!!lolol yea im hoping to get it out next summer


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 10 2009, 02:31 PM~15621425
> *still alive!!! thanks homie we got to do something else soon too
> *


Yes we do....yes we do............ :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 11 2009, 08:41 PM~15638991
> *Yes we do....yes    we      do............  :cheesy:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

another addition!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15648313
> *another addition!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Nov 12 2009, 11:07 PM~15650363
> *
> *


WTF .. Where you been at Johnny ??? Havent seen you in a while..


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

core support


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

one more


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 16 2009, 11:22 PM~15686866
> *WTF .. Where you been at Johnny ??? Havent seen you in a while..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Orlando ,Florida... been in the Chi for the past 9 months now


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:biggrin: uffin: 
well i had to redo my computer since it cought a freaking bug but i did it just to bring you guys some updates of thigs i am working on... i always apreciat your comments and as always i always try my best at what i do.....


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

need to get the bolts chromed on the diff cover still


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

looks really nice homie. is that a gbody.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 29 2009, 11:11 PM~15818767
> *looks really nice homie. is that a gbody.
> *


g body cutlass 84 with updated clip.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

lookn good alex


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Nov 29 2009, 11:23 PM~15818878
> *lookn good alex
> *


q-vo benny! thanks bro


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

x2 lookin good homie


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

good deal, ill put up the other pics that i took when i get home today..


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 30 2009, 02:15 PM~15823452
> *good deal, ill put up the other pics that i took when i get home today..
> *


sweet!!!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 29 2009, 11:39 PM~15818257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I probably should've turned on my flash.. HA!!

Alex doin' work with the Backyard Customs!!


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:h5: What!! Drink My Last Beer Again Nicca!! Drink It Again!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit silver how the fuck you been homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 29 2009, 11:28 PM~15818070
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> well i had to redo my computer since it cought a freaking bug but i did it just to bring you guys some updates of thigs i am working on... i always apreciat your comments and as always i always try my best at what i do.....
> 
> ...


it shows homie looks magnificent :cheesy: this is going to be one bad ass ride bro.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 1 2009, 10:56 AM~15833119
> *it shows homie looks magnificent :cheesy: this is going to be one bad ass ride bro.
> *


im trying but the economy dont have my back at the moment....


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 1 2009, 11:09 AM~15832103
> *holy shit silver how the fuck you been homie
> *


Whats up Jimmy Neutron!! Ive been good, anxious already for next season, how ya been..


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No shit what up Silver. Looking good Alex.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT for BackYard Customs


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 1 2009, 02:06 PM~15834815
> *No shit what up Silver.  Looking good Alex.
> *


thanks tim, i like that ride you doin up


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 1 2009, 04:06 PM~15834815
> *No shit what up Silver.  Looking good Alex.
> *



Whats up Tim.. How's everything with you bro..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 1 2009, 12:25 PM~15833424
> *im trying but the economy dont have  my back at the moment....
> *


your progress is great bro. I am sure you would want it done faster but uts better not to rush it and do it the right way like your doing bro.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 1 2009, 10:20 PM~15840638
> *your progress is great bro. I am sure you would want it done faster but uts better not to rush it and do it the right way like your doing bro.
> *


im taking my time on this im going to make shure i cross all the t's and dot the i's on this :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Single pump.. BackYard Customs....


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice set ups homie.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 18 2010, 01:33 PM~17825539
> *Nice set ups homie.
> *


thanks bro i appreciat it.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 30 2009, 10:34 PM~15829103
> *:h5:  What!! Drink My Last Beer Again Nicca!! Drink It Again!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That dude got knocked the fk out! :wow:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 10 2010, 05:27 PM~17752517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Keep up the nice work though, no matter what equipment you use :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 22 2010, 01:14 PM~17856373
> *Keep up the nice work though, no matter what equipment you use :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i will homie, ill soon have a all finishd pick of the cce setup i just finishd :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Hotel Info : 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night.*</span>


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 28 2010, 06:01 PM~17909223
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: can't wait


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 30 2009, 12:28 AM~15818070
> *:biggrin:  uffin:
> well i had to redo my computer since it cought a freaking bug but i did it just to bring you guys some updates of thigs i am working on... i always apreciat your comments and as always i always try my best at what i do.....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jul 9 2010, 03:48 AM~18000343
> *:0
> *


thanks homie that project is on hold for a moment hopefully be up and running sonn.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

just got these back from chrome going on a 94 fleetwood, man its going to look sick!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jul 15 2010, 03:05 PM~18054505
> *just got these back from chrome going on a 94 fleetwood, man its going to look sick!!!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

good chit carnal!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

trailor was BACKYARD CUSTOMS BUILT


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

^^^^^^*ALL BACKYARD CUSTOMS BUILT*^^^^^^


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 17 2010, 01:28 PM~18333988
> *^^^^^^ALL BACKYARD CUSTOMS BUILT^^^^^^
> *


thanks homie im real busy with this next project and really never have time to take the pics.


----------



## undercoverusername (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 7 2007, 08:06 PM~9179155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it looks good


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 17 2010, 03:35 PM~18334039
> *thanks homie im real busy with this next project and really never have time to take the pics.
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

great job bro


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 23 2010, 06:45 PM~18387751
> *great job bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 31 2010, 08:22 AM~18449408
> *
> *


thanks for the bum homie


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: looks good :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 31 2010, 12:40 PM~18451672
> *:thumbsup:  looks good    :biggrin:
> *


what happend to the 64 homie?


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

new project i have been working on. going off to paint real soon....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 31 2010, 01:54 PM~18451804
> *what happend to the 64 homie?
> *


Thats been gone for the past 3-4 years now since the last show in Orlando (BLVD KNIGHTS show)...


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Sep 4 2010, 09:22 PM~18488955
> *Thats been gone for the past 3-4 years now since the last show in Orlando (BLVD KNIGHTS show)...
> *


damm would have been nice to see it out here again doing its thang!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

It "would have"... especialy with all our current upgrades options. :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :tears:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Sep 7 2010, 01:09 PM~18507344
> *It "would have"... especialy with all our current upgrades options.  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :tears:
> *


----------

